# show us your enclosures



## gruntbox69 (Apr 22, 2008)

I would love to see other peoples enclosures post some pics and tell us whats livin inside it.


----------



## hydro noun15 (Apr 22, 2008)

this is my enclosure. 
it is for a coastal carpet. but i have a click clack for it atm!


----------



## hydro noun15 (Apr 22, 2008)

i still have to put that cord to the corner,oh yeah and they arent screws poking into the enclosure they are these flat things that a shelf use to sit on!!

thanx jason


----------



## first_time_owner (Apr 22, 2008)

heres my spotted python hatchie in a click clack, not sure of the age but hes about 50cm


----------



## wood_nymph (Apr 22, 2008)

this is my new one so far, shouldn;t be long long :lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 22, 2008)

This is my enclosure for my favourite spotted. The vents are too small, I realise. I bought the enclosure with the vents. I don't see it as a problem, because I leave the doors open daily when I get the snake out, so the air gets circulated.

View attachment 49960


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 22, 2008)

woodnymph: WOW...thats a fantastic enclosure, can't wait to see the insides!

hydronoun15: that looks so good, i have to get myself some good looking branches like yours...AND MORE VINES!!! lol.

i will get some pics of my enclosures tonight or sometime soon!

Luke


----------



## wood_nymph (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks Luke, but i can't take credit for the build, DickyKnee is building it for me. i'm so impressed by the way it's looking, so hopefully i won't be too crap at the landscaping side of things and i'll do it justice. i just can't wai to see me babies in it (stimmie up top, the beardie and bluie)


----------



## kirstys (Apr 22, 2008)

wood_nymph said:


> this is my new one so far, shouldn;t be long long :lol:


 
thats one amazing enclosure


----------



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely looking enclosures guys

heres mine for my baby!!




Look forward to the rest!

Trouble


----------



## sockbat (Apr 22, 2008)

*best i can do*

Sorry it's not the best. I have a 4ft by 2ft bt 3ft tall. I have my little girl beardi in it.


----------



## sockbat (Apr 22, 2008)

You lot put me to shame. I'm not worthy.


----------



## cougars (Apr 22, 2008)

Heres the enclosure for my MD"s its 1200 long 900 high and 600 wide.


----------



## reptile32 (Apr 22, 2008)

two darwins and one M/D


----------



## Toxley (Apr 22, 2008)

My first enclosure. For my Coastal.


----------



## hydro noun15 (Apr 22, 2008)

great looking enclosures every one!!
i hope to see some more!!!

thanx jason


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 22, 2008)

wood_nymph said:


> thanks Luke, but i can't take credit for the build, DickyKnee is building it for me. i'm so impressed by the way it's looking, so hopefully i won't be too crap at the landscaping side of things and i'll do it justice. i just can't wai to see me babies in it (stimmie up top, the beardie and bluie)



Wont be long mate , just got to clear it and throw in the lights .....not the best weather for drying times though, so may be a day longer sorry .


----------



## gruntbox69 (Apr 22, 2008)

good stuff keep them comming


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 23, 2008)

OK I shall show you my new tank, I had my coastal in it but she is back in her other tank and Im searching herp trader and on here as we speak for something nice to fill it.
Its a 5 foot glass cabinet, was a show case for jewellery but I got it cheap and am in the process of fixing it up. The bottom of the cabinet is all mirrors, and I think it will be very nice once finished.


















And Eddy in here tank


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Snake_Girl, where did you get those vines from?
I could use some of them!
Cheers
SM


----------



## Warr (Apr 23, 2008)

cougars - the background is awesome! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## frankc (Apr 23, 2008)

*here is mine*

Here is mine,has a bredli,carpet and when finished a blackheaded in the top.


----------



## cougars (Apr 23, 2008)

Warr--Yep made it ourself,1st one too and it came out sweet.


----------



## gruntbox69 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Me enclosures*

my 2 coastals in one and 2 jungles in the other


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 23, 2008)

My Children python's enclosure, he is 16months old.

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21/nedfisch/IMG_2282.jpg


----------



## bigi (Apr 23, 2008)

my most recent project
and the second enclosure pic is for sale


----------



## Kurto (Apr 23, 2008)

jungles at home....


----------



## Shano92 (Apr 23, 2008)

*enclosure pic*

its been posted before, but one of my display tanks with some little beardies in their.


----------



## gruntbox69 (Apr 23, 2008)

wow shano92 thats impressive


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 24, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> Hey Snake_Girl, where did you get those vines from?
> I could use some of them!
> Cheers
> SM


 I brought them in at our Bag a Bagain shop, not bad for $2 a bunch


----------



## dazza74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*my diamonds home*

this is an old pic of my diamonds home made enclosure 1800 high 1200 wide and 600 deep


----------



## arbok (Apr 24, 2008)

hydro noun15 said:


> this is my enclosure.
> it is for a coastal carpet. but i have a click clack for it atm!





is that masking tape? if so i'd def take that out.. never experienced it myself thankfully but ive heard bad storys about reptiles and tape...


----------



## Forensick (Apr 24, 2008)

where? dont see any tape


----------



## arbok (Apr 24, 2008)

might just be seeing things but top left holding the branch


----------



## chloethepython (Apr 24, 2008)

i think its a reflection on the glass


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's a few of mine for ya


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 24, 2008)

Coastal female 3yrs 6ft .


----------



## Beano05 (Apr 24, 2008)

*my tank*

this is my home made 1 hr job with a cordless drill and a jigsaw 600x600x1200


----------



## yommy (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's a few of mine. Past and present. Get great satisfactions out of have plans come to light.


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 24, 2008)

Jungletrans said:


> Coastal female 3yrs 6ft .



what are the dimensions of your enclosure??
thinking of getting one like that for my diamond


----------



## dazza74 (Apr 26, 2008)

who are you asking the question to sweetangel?


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 26, 2008)

jungletrans... thats why i quoted his post...


----------



## Chilali (Apr 26, 2008)

here is my new beardie enclosure - i picked up my second beardy today


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 26, 2008)

My Bredlis Enclosure which my dad and i made 




My New enclsoure i boughy off ebay hehe (i dont have it yet :cry





And i'll have to take pics of my Beardies ones:cry: (i changed the set-up)

Wow , nice enclosures everyone !!!!


----------



## MatE (Apr 26, 2008)

This is one of mine which was used for my female jungle but has been sitting in my room with nothing in it for months.


----------



## hozy6 (Apr 26, 2008)

sweet enclosures nikki_elmo love the beardie enclosure


----------



## bowdnboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Heres one of mine. only new (finished it about 1mnth ago) and one female Central beardy in the top so far.

Cheers
Colby


----------



## Jewly (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll be purchasing my first snake in about a week or so and I had originally bought a glass & aluminium tank but I decided to return it today and purchase a wooden one because I've read that the glass tanks are often hard to keep the heat. I prefer this one too because it can be locked and I'd feel safer going to work knowing that my 15 y.o. son can't get his grubby little mits on my snake.

It's a little bare at the moment but I will do it up to look nice and homely. To start with though I will be putting the little guy in a smaller tank inside this one so he doesn't feel so overwhelmed.


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 27, 2008)

lol i'm still in the faunarium stage he is my little diamonds house











and the little guy himself


----------



## dazza74 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice diamond sweetangel


----------



## jimbo (Apr 27, 2008)

One of mine. Has a jungle in it. Nothing in the bottom...might get a stimi or 2. But first iv got to get a pair of diamonds and some monitors.


----------



## bimbo (Apr 27, 2008)

hear is one i just finished. Heated by a heatmat and then a few extra degrees are added via 1 12volt downlights.

Housed in there is my 2.5 year old female blonde mac


----------



## dano85 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice tank bimbo did you make the rock background yourself?


----------



## gruntbox69 (Apr 27, 2008)

so many different styles its amazing


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice everyone!...i still have to put some of mine up LOL...gosh im forgetfull!


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 27, 2008)

*new enclosure*

here's my new enclosure ,an old asian tv cabinet 1800 x 1000 x 900 my male hypo bredli is 1500 long to give you an idea...cheers solar 17 [baden]


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's a coastal enclosure of mine, added a bit of vine for effect recently.


----------



## bimbo (Apr 28, 2008)

yep i made the rock wall myself. I sprayed some expanding foam out of a can onto the wall first in the rought shape that i wanted and then carved it with a knife. Then it is all covered in a paste made from cement, sand, cement colouring (oxides) and a 50/50 mix of water and bondcrete.


----------



## Renagade (Apr 29, 2008)

some assorted pygmy bearded, cloning gecko and port mac setups.


----------



## chris84-07 (Apr 29, 2008)

snakies house is a modified shop counter


----------



## Darren86 (Apr 30, 2008)

i've posted it on another thread, but thought i'd still show it on this one, hope everyone likes it


----------



## Troy 1000 (Apr 30, 2008)

Still making changes


----------



## gruntbox69 (Apr 30, 2008)

good stuff


----------



## jodocast (Apr 30, 2008)

*new enclosure*

this is the nesw enclosure I set up for my proserpine(shesha)


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 30, 2008)

Right now i'm just using plastic container bombs.... erm.. tubs. Here's some pictures of them and an enclosure I built a few months back, I'm yet to put something in it


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 30, 2008)

*Enclosure for BHP*

This is my enclosure for a BHP.


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 4, 2008)

wow black looks good


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 6, 2008)

nudge


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 18, 2008)

I want to see turtle tanks too!!!!!!!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 18, 2008)

gruntbox69 said:


> I want to see turtle tanks too!!!!!!!


 
my new turtle tank should be finished today if it is i'll post pics for you


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 18, 2008)

sarah_m said:


> This is my enclosure for a BHP.



got alot of lights.


----------



## Pythonking (May 18, 2008)

heres my ones in the making nearly done 2 more doors to make


----------



## dragon lady (May 18, 2008)

*Pking..*is that for a rack set up...tubs?


----------



## Pythonking (May 18, 2008)

nah just got a room free for snakes  they are full 2000x600x300 enclosures made specifically for my womas and bhps


----------



## rev666 (May 18, 2008)

*Lizzard Luxury*

this is my set up for an Eastern Water dragon. 7 foot by 2 foot, all natural with the exception for the silk plants. aprox 180kg of bush rock, and 160 litres of water recycling at 1200 litres per hour though a heated wet dry biological mini reef system, with an ultrasonic pulse which releases O2 and kills bacteria within the water. also contains fish and yabbies, light snax for the dragon haha..

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s81/fleasmechanic666/enclosure.jpg


----------



## Ryan93 (May 18, 2008)

jimbo said:


> One of mine. Has a jungle in it. Nothing in the bottom...might get a stimi or 2. But first iv got to get a pair of diamonds and some monitors.


 
Hey jimbo, could you please share with us your demensions to this enclosure please


----------



## Chris89 (May 18, 2008)

Adult Female Stimson Pythons Enclosure:


----------



## ben1200 (May 18, 2008)

Nice set up REV


----------



## Whitey560 (May 18, 2008)

heres one of mine


----------



## mysnakesau (May 18, 2008)

Ha! the house looks cute. You even put ramp for him to get up


----------



## jimbo (May 18, 2008)

Ryan93 said:


> Hey jimbo, could you please share with us your demensions to this enclosure please



Yeh sure its 1000 x 2100 x 700mm (LHB) Top enclosure is 1365mm and the bottom 735mm. I do have a sketch which i did on paint (not the best!), if you would like it just send me a PM with your email and il send it to you.


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 23, 2008)

looks like alot of work pking


----------



## dickyknee (May 24, 2008)

One of mine 






One i built for a customer 
Scott Mansers enclsore .
enclosure made by me , the set up done by Scott ( south side morelia )


----------



## yeldarb (May 24, 2008)

here's mine still not setup prop yet, but not far away. will house a mac or childreni. got some branches in bleech at moment for it.


----------



## sneakypete (May 24, 2008)

rev666 said:


> this is my set up for an Eastern Water dragon. 7 foot by 2 foot, all natural with the exception for the silk plants. aprox 180kg of bush rock, and 160 litres of water recycling at 1200 litres per hour though a heated wet dry biological mini reef system, with an ultrasonic pulse which releases O2 and kills bacteria within the water. also contains fish and yabbies, light snax for the dragon haha..
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s81/fleasmechanic666/enclosure.jpg



Wow! That is one awesome enclosure. What a lucky water dragon.


----------



## sneakypete (May 24, 2008)

*Jungle Enclosure*

The large one is my Jungle enclosure, and the smaller one is for my new Juvie Olive (If you look closely you can see his head resting on the rock on the left of the pic). Both made by myself. i am hoping to build a dragon enclosure soon. Good work, there are some great enclosures being built.


----------



## ally_pup (May 24, 2008)

*Few of mine*

Posted before but why not add to the forum. 

White ones made by parkers ecnlosures,
top holds pairs of coastals, middle: red phase bearded pair, and bottom I have since the photo divided into two one side hold a male tanami juvie and other side female tanami juvie

Glass 4ft aqarium pair of bluies 

Other glass enclosure a sub-adult pair of yellow phase beardies

Wood one with jellybean lid, my first attempt at building my own enclosure but didnt look too good so I opted for Parkers enclosures instead


----------



## ally_pup (May 24, 2008)

oops the white one


----------



## Aslan (May 24, 2008)

*Sneakypete* - Those enclosures are brilliant mate...look very professionally made...

Looking forward to seeing your Olive's adult enclosure


----------



## tiamostaff (May 25, 2008)

*My enclosure*

Here is one of my enclosures


----------



## Vincent21 (May 25, 2008)

Those are amazing enclosures, tiamostaff.


----------



## tiamostaff (May 25, 2008)

Vincent21 said:


> Those are amazing enclosures, tiamostaff.



Thanks for the compliment. The large one is hard to heat though. I made it in some spare time i had. I had never made one before so i thought it would be fun.


----------



## jodocast (May 25, 2008)

*enclosure mods*

I have made a couple of mods this is current setup.


----------



## sweetangel (May 25, 2008)

This is my ackies new home...


----------



## gruntbox69 (Jun 1, 2008)

did you make that rock wall sweet angel


----------



## pythons18 (Jun 3, 2008)

*reptile enclosures*

These are my snake enclosures
this is my first comment thing so i hope it works out and the pictures work
if they do the first picture is of my bearded dragon enclosure and the second one is of my Murray Darling's enclosure
unfortunatly the pics may be a little bit blurry


----------



## Love_snakes (Jun 5, 2008)

wow those are all amasing enclosures !!!!!!!!!!!!! and for me to see the amasing effort that went in to building some of those enclosures is outstanding ! great job to all of you ! and gorgous reptiles by the way !
sarah.


----------



## Bax155 (Jun 9, 2008)

rev666 said:


> this is my set up for an Eastern Water dragon. 7 foot by 2 foot, all natural with the exception for the silk plants. aprox 180kg of bush rock, and 160 litres of water recycling at 1200 litres per hour though a heated wet dry biological mini reef system, with an ultrasonic pulse which releases O2 and kills bacteria within the water. also contains fish and yabbies, light snax for the dragon haha..
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s81/fleasmechanic666/enclosure.jpg


 
this has got to take out the greatest enclosure award I love how you got the fish in there too..
simple but more then effective!!!! GREAT WORK...


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jun 10, 2008)

*sweetangel-* how do you make those back walls? i really want to know LOL.


----------



## Love_snakes (Jun 11, 2008)

wouldn't mind trying to make one of those ones day  very creative
sarah.


----------



## Jewly (Jun 12, 2008)

This is my new beardies enclosure and the cabinet I sit it on that I got for $50 from Ebay.


----------



## froglet (Jun 12, 2008)

*o.marmorata tank*

This is going to be for my trio of O.Marmorata.

Still not finished off yet got a bit more wood ect to go in there


----------



## hozy6 (Jun 12, 2008)

a tank that my olive is eventually gonna be in when im done fixing it up


----------



## gonff (Jun 13, 2008)

what type of snake is your avitar? gruntbox?


----------



## gonff (Jun 13, 2008)

is it a western capet?


----------



## Hsut77 (Jun 13, 2008)

Jungle Gonff


----------



## gonff (Jun 13, 2008)

jungle python?

nice snake! aye!


----------



## Reaper (Jun 14, 2008)

here is my latest creation... still need to finish with a few more plants and staining and clear coating, and yes the animal will be removed for this process. the bottom drawer is actually the hide. if u look at the rock at the bottom it has a hole in it that leads to the drawer/hide.houses a coastal carpet, hope u like.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 14, 2008)

this is the bar i built at home and this is still my favoured enclosure. posted before, but has had a slight face lift since then.


----------



## Violetilda (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi every1.
My first post.. this is my Macs enclosure. still working on one for my Jungle.


----------



## OU812 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Nice !*

Dude that rocks!
I built a bar at home and some of my friends sugested I do something similar
Nice work.




Reaper said:


> this is the bar i built at home and this is still my favoured enclosure. posted before, but has had a slight face lift since then.


----------



## MDPython (Aug 8, 2008)

Reaper said:


> this is the bar i built at home and this is still my favoured enclosure. posted before, but has had a slight face lift since then.



Reaper that is the coolest enclosure/bar iv ever seen, well done mate!!

This was one of my first ever enclosures, the only one i have a pic of atm will post up others later...


----------



## azzb81 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thats awesome wood nymph, might have to copy the design for my next 1.


----------



## azzb81 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey guys, here's some pics of Montys newly renovated enclosure.


----------



## gonff (Aug 10, 2008)

coastal enclosures?


----------



## sssimon (Aug 24, 2008)

my snakes enclosures 2 jungles and bredli. My first jungle gets the big cage the other 2 have 2 share till they get bigger then il knock down the middle wall that separates them and the bredli can have it all to herself and the other jungle will have a new cage built for him


----------



## Jewly (Aug 24, 2008)

Great looking enclosures sssimon!!

Here are all of mine but I'm about to set up a new one for my bredli.


----------



## Carney (Aug 25, 2008)

this ended taken a year and holds few blueies and few turtles


----------



## Rossagon (Aug 25, 2008)

Heres some of my enclosures.

The first is for some of my BHP's












And 1 of my Jungle enclosures.





Cheers Rossco.


----------



## beefa270 (Aug 25, 2008)

rev666 said:


> this is my set up for an Eastern Water dragon. 7 foot by 2 foot, all natural with the exception for the silk plants. aprox 180kg of bush rock, and 160 litres of water recycling at 1200 litres per hour though a heated wet dry biological mini reef system, with an ultrasonic pulse which releases O2 and kills bacteria within the water. also contains fish and yabbies, light snax for the dragon haha..
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s81/fleasmechanic666/enclosure.jpg



Wow that is awesome, nearly as awesome as bodyart at menai !!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 26, 2008)

rev666 said:


> this is my set up for an Eastern Water dragon. 7 foot by 2 foot, all natural with the exception for the silk plants. aprox 180kg of bush rock, and 160 litres of water recycling at 1200 litres per hour though a heated wet dry biological mini reef system, with an ultrasonic pulse which releases O2 and kills bacteria within the water. also contains fish and yabbies, light snax for the dragon haha..
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s81/fleasmechanic666/enclosure.jpg


 
Doesn't looks like 180kgs of rock to me, maybe about 30.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

Reaper said:


> this is the bar i built at home and this is still my favoured enclosure. posted before, but has had a slight face lift since then.




That is the best enclosure I have ever seen.


----------

